# Iraq embassy under attack by Iran lead protests!



## Jitss617 (Dec 31, 2019)

I tell them all the time take our forces use them to remove the ghetto and illegals from our country! Now!


Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 31, 2019)

Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad. The United States cannot let this stand. Small strikes to make them pay? Or is it time for the BIG move and eliminate the Iranian regime which has been a threat to world peace since 1979? If we invade Iran, certain elements in the country will see a surge of patriotism. Other parts of the country, the reformers, will welcome regime change. What to do? Hmmmmm? What would you do? I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 31, 2019)

Real leader


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 31, 2019)

America's next move in Iraq should be to exit the country.

Even the puppet government we have set up wants us to leave. ..


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> ...Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad..



So, the killing of dozens of Iraqi soldiers by the empire has nothing to do with it?


----------



## Claudette (Dec 31, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> America's next move in Iraq should be to exit the country.
> 
> Even the puppet government we have set up wants us to leave. ..



I agree. Pull our people out and let them kill each other. We rebuilt that country and they have already lost it.

We won in Iraq. After the victory we should have pulled out and let those idiots rebuild the country.

Hearts and minds my ass.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 31, 2019)

We get the hell out of a country that doesn't want us there.

Let another nation police the world.


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Dec 31, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> America's next move in Iraq should be to exit the country...



And leave in style... in helicopters from the roof of the embassy...


----------



## Claudette (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > America's next move in Iraq should be to exit the country...
> ...



I agree. We should drop a few bombs on our way out. Kill a few more of the Muslim assholes.


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad. The United States cannot let this stand. Small strikes to make them pay? Or is it time for the BIG move and eliminate the Iranian regime which has been a threat to world peace since 1979? If we invade Iran, certain elements in the country will see a surge of patriotism. Other parts of the country, the reformers, will welcome regime change. What to do? Hmmmmm? What would you do? I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway.



Yeah, this is actually news! I saw it on Reuters first thing this morning. Thanx for the thread.

Can't agree it's "obvious" Iran is behind it: they probably want us out because they want us out. We do sort of bomb them a lot; I can see the problem there. Out would be great with me: Iraq doesn't matter as much as Iran. They are quite ineffective. It's like South Vietnam and North Vietnam: why do we always ally with the weaker, less popular, ineffective part of the area??

But my first thought was that Trump pulled out the ambassador and all the staff in the face of THOUSANDS in angry crowds mixed with armed militia attacking the embassy. Unlike Hillary, he is not willing to lose another ambassador. It still makes me mad, that she and that Obama character just didn't bother to defend or save the embassy personnel in Libya at all -- just let them die, despite their pleading for days for help.

Trump does better.


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Dec 31, 2019)

Claudette said:


> I agree. We should drop a few bombs on our way out. Kill a few more of the Muslim assholes.



That's the right attitude... attacking the exceptional embassy after all you did for them...ungrateful muslim scum...

Sad!


----------



## The Purge (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > America's next move in Iraq should be to exit the country...
> ...


Interesting, I knew you hated America, but didnt know you were a muslim terroris . Like Penny is!


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Dec 31, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Interesting, I knew you hated America, but didnt know you were a muslim terroris ...



Eh, I'm a muslim terrorist because I think you should leave in style?


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad. The United States cannot let this stand. Small strikes to make them pay? Or is it time for the BIG move and eliminate the Iranian regime which has been a threat to world peace since 1979? If we invade Iran, certain elements in the country will see a surge of patriotism. Other parts of the country, the reformers, will welcome regime change. What to do? Hmmmmm? What would you do? I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway.


The Iranian regime is responsible for much of the bloodshed in the ME and beyond and the world would be a better place without it, but it is already under attack by large scale demonstrations in both Iran and Iraq and while the US cannot allow attacks on Americans stand without a response, it is impossible to justify the massive expenditure of blood and treasure it would take for us to overthrow the Iranian regime by military force and then occupy Iran until a stable peaceful government could take and hold power.  

We cannot withdraw without creating an even worse situation than Obama created when he withdrew US forces and we cannot allow Iran to acquire nuclear weapons without endangering ourselves and our allies, but beyond that, we cannot afford to solve the problems of the ME without significantly damaging ourselves.  I would say we should go as far as responding directly on targets in Iran rather than only targeting Iran's proxy forces, and inflict massive damage if necessary but stop there and let the people in Iran, Iraq and Syria work out their own problems.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, I knew you hated America, but didnt know you were a muslim terroris ...
> ...


Yes Helicopters. You ungrateful muslim scum!


----------



## Desperado (Dec 31, 2019)

Looks like the CIA has been busy,  Amazing the Deep State strikes again to cover their tracks ans make America feel the need for them.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 31, 2019)

Actually, Iraq under Saddam was a stable Sunni ran country.

But the idiot Bush jr. decided to invade Iraq and set up a Shia ran government, which has close ties to the Shia country of Iran.

Now we have created an abortion that will destabilize the Middle East for decades.  ...


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Dec 31, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Yes Helicopters. You ungrateful muslim scum!



What's wrong with helicopters, how else can you leave from the roof of the embassy?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad. The United States cannot let this stand. Small strikes to make them pay? Or is it time for the BIG move and eliminate the Iranian regime which has been a threat to world peace since 1979? If we invade Iran, certain elements in the country will see a surge of patriotism. Other parts of the country, the reformers, will welcome regime change. What to do? Hmmmmm? What would you do? I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway.





"I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway."


right

now that iran and russia and china have a military alliance 

the time to "do something" was 10 years ago, or 20....

it's too late now.

The "time to do something" was in 1945 when the US was  the only country with the bomb.  (hindsight) 

we have merely waited around while countries that ADMIT they hate us and can NOT live on the same planet with us just keep getting stronger and more powerful.

and now the russians are in our backyard (venezuela) ((thanks trump))

all three of those countries disrespect us, mock us and push us around (plus n. korea)

trump APPLAUDS dictators and bullies

he MOCKS and ATTACKS our allies

and I live within the blast radius of a major city


I blame CONSERVATIVES for this mess!


----------



## The Purge (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Helicopters. You ungrateful muslim scum!
> ...


Easy. You KILL THE ATTACKERS. and make a point out of doing so....But leave we must so your people can go on killing their brothers since Shite and Sunni have been doing it for centuries....Even the Irish finally learned to mostly stop killing English!...


----------



## gipper (Dec 31, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> ...


No. The US is responsible for much of the bloodshed in the ME.


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 31, 2019)

Iraq hates us ... and we hate Iraq ... we fought a war with them recently ... maybe you didn't hear ... it was awful and then we gave the land to terrorists ...


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Dec 31, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Actually, Iraq under Saddam was a stable Sunni ran country.
> 
> But the idiot Bush jr. decided to invade Iraq and set up a Shia ran government, which has close ties to the Shia country of Iran.
> 
> Now we have created an abortion that will destabilize the Middle East for decades.  ...



It was actually Cheney that decided to liberate the Iraqi oil fields, the moronic Bu$h offspring just went along for the ride so he could get the guy who tried to kill his daddy and make a heroic carrier landing...


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 31, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Iraq hates us ... and we hate Iraq ... we fought a war with them recently ... maybe you didn't hear ... it was awful and then we gave the land to terrorists ...


Wow nice substance lol


----------



## The Purge (Dec 31, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Iraq hates us ... and we hate Iraq ... we fought a war with them recently ... maybe you didn't hear ... it was awful and then we gave the land to terrorists ...


The Surrender zmonkey giving Iran $150 BILLION IN CASH didn't  help....wonder what his KICKBACK on that was....a new waterfront mansion in Mass for almost $15 million just doesn't  seem near enough...but then again, he always was a coward especially when he let Russia take Crimea from our supposed ally Ukraine!


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Dec 31, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Easy. You KILL THE ATTACKERS. and make a point out of doing so....But leave we must so your people can go on killing their brothers since Shite and Sunni have been doing it for centuries....Even the Irish finally learned to mostly stop killing English!...



You're one of those people that wonders why they hate you so much.... right?


----------



## The Purge (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Easy. You KILL THE ATTACKERS. and make a point out of doing so....But leave we must so your people can go on killing their brothers since Shite and Sunni have been doing it for centuries....Even the Irish finally learned to mostly stop killing English!...
> ...



I'm wondering why we try to keep them alive after they did this to us.... if that had been Mecca, I am sure they would have responded with either our death, or die trying!...


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Jantje_Smit said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



This guy J. Smit is probably a Russkie. Election Year is starting: we're going to get DOZENS of them, like mice coming in the house in the fall.


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> You're one of those people that wonders why they hate you so much.... right?



Not anymore. That was then; this is now. Now we just bomb them. 

Works for me.


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Dec 31, 2019)

The Purge said:


> I'm wondering why we try to keep them alive after they did this to us....



They?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad. The United States cannot let this stand. Small strikes to make them pay? Or is it time for the BIG move and eliminate the Iranian regime which has been a threat to world peace since 1979? If we invade Iran, certain elements in the country will see a surge of patriotism. Other parts of the country, the reformers, will welcome regime change. What to do? Hmmmmm? What would you do? I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway.


The youth of Iran will eventually overtake. All they want to do is party and get naked like any 22 yr old in the West


----------



## The Purge (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering why we try to keep them alive after they did this to us....
> ...


Bin Laden Admits WTC Attack : Indybay
Bin Laden Admits WTC Attack : Indybay
Bin Laden Admits WTC Attack. by David Bamber, Telegraph UK ... In the footage, shot in the Afghan mountains at the end of October, a smiling bin Laden goes on to say that the World Trade Centre's twin towers were a "legitimate target" and..


----------



## depotoo (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Iraq under Saddam was a stable Sunni ran country.
> ...


Hogwash


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 31, 2019)

Fighting in someone else’s endless war is stupid and expensive.


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Dec 31, 2019)

The Purge said:


> What, now your playing the SOMEONE DID SOMETHING Squad bullshit...fucking muslims did that, I, for one, never forgive or forget!



There isn't actually much evidence the 'fucking muslims' did that you know and lots of questions how 3 skyscapers managed to fall down in their own footprint because of fire...

But besides that, even if you believe the official propaganda, it was the Saudis that did it... how come you ended up in the wrong country?


----------



## edthecynic (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad.


Well at least that is what Putin is telling Tramp!


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 31, 2019)

I thought George LVI retired to Texas ...


----------



## theHawk (Dec 31, 2019)

Let the Sunnis and Shi’ites kill each other off.

Our only involvement should be selling them the guns to do it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 31, 2019)

Past time to get out of that shithole.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 31, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad.
> ...


Link....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > What, now your playing the SOMEONE DID SOMETHING Squad bullshit...fucking muslims did that, I, for one, never forgive or forget!
> ...


So you are a Russian troll or a troll in general. Interesting how Purge easily identified you. You also believe in Big Foot and Santa? 

If you’re not American why are you on a US Messageboard other than to troll?


----------



## ReinyDays (Dec 31, 2019)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Past time to get out of that shithole.



Never should have left in the first place ... we had to go back and we'll have to keep going back ... we've had a major military presence in both Germany and Japan for nearly _75 years_ ... the difference is that Iraqi oil revenue would pay us to stay there ...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 31, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> we've had a major military presence in both Germany and Japan for nearly _75 years_



Equally a waste of resources. Just like many other things in life, you are supposed to continually evaluate situations to determine any "NEEDS" and "ADJUST" accordingly.


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Dec 31, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you are a Russian troll or a troll in general.



That depends on who you ask, I'm not Russian but I admire the great Putin and I praise him for free


> Interesting how Purge easily identified you.



Nah, he already has some experience due to his visits to the sewer


> You also believe in Big Foot and Santa?



Would that help?


> If you’re not American why are you on a US Messageboard other than to troll?



You muricans troll the entire world with endless coups, regime changes, liberations etc., I'm simply here to return the favour and make you see the error of your ways... hopeless task...I know.. but it has become a hobby..


----------



## MindWars (Dec 31, 2019)

IDF preparing for confrontation with Iran – Chief of Staff Aviv Kochavi – The DEFCON Warning System


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So you are a Russian troll or a troll in general.
> ...



Favour? LMAO. It is a hopeless task. What you don't see is that we are in your head as you're wasting your time for a self admitted hopeless task. That makes you a loser.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 31, 2019)

Launch 15 black hawks and mow them all
Down


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 31, 2019)

Let the show begin ! Anyone save all those 911 flags ?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 31, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Let the Sunnis and Shi’ites kill each other off.
> 
> Our only involvement should be selling them the guns to do it.


Ya, I am tired of spending good money after bad over there. We should take the money we have been spending over there and fix our roads,bridges and sewers. Fuck Iran and Iraq.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > What, now your playing the SOMEONE DID SOMETHING Squad bullshit...fucking muslims did that, I, for one, never forgive or forget!
> ...


As Turkey says...


----------



## whitehall (Dec 31, 2019)

You can bet on one thing, President Trump won't sit back and eat pizza while embassy defenders run out of ammunition.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 31, 2019)

*Iranian militias storm U.S. embassy in Baghdad (intense video)…*


----------



## sartre play (Dec 31, 2019)

Am now waiting for the outrage that Mike Pompeo  allowed the US embassy in Iraq to be stormed & entered.


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Dec 31, 2019)

The Purge said:


> *Iranian militias storm U.S. embassy in Baghdad (intense video)…*



One has to admire the propaganda effort but this is a bit over the top

Pi$$ed off Iraqis are now Iranian militias.....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad. The United States cannot let this stand. Small strikes to make them pay? Or is it time for the BIG move and eliminate the Iranian regime which has been a threat to world peace since 1979? If we invade Iran, certain elements in the country will see a surge of patriotism. Other parts of the country, the reformers, will welcome regime change. What to do? Hmmmmm? What would you do? I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway.


I know you call yourself Bush, but that doesn't mean you have to continue to do the same dumb shit Bush did....

Trump needs to leave Iraq.....and if he does, not one of these war-hawk republicans will say a single word...…


And if Iraq gets too out of hand in the future, just blame it on liberals as usual


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 31, 2019)

sartre play said:


> Am now waiting for the outrage that Mike Pompeo  allowed the US embassy in Iraq to be stormed & entered.


You will be waiting for a long time.....


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2019)

Iranian terrorists flags flown by the dipshits attacking the embassy.

Thank you Obama for giving your Iranian Mullah buddies the billions in cash so they finance anti American demonstrations like this, you fucking asshole.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 31, 2019)

Flash said:


> Iranian terrorists flags flown by the dipshits attacking the embassy.
> 
> Thank you Obama for giving your Iranian Mullah buddies the billions in cash so they finance anti American demonstrations like this, you fucking asshole.


Clearly, retaliating against Iranian proxies in Iraq is a failed tactic.  The next retaliation has to be against Iranian targets, preferably inside of Iran.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 31, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Iranian terrorists flags flown by the dipshits attacking the embassy.
> ...


Or we should just get out of Iraq.....

Seems like ever since we fucked up  and invaded Iraq, Iran has gotten stronger and Iraq has gotten weaker.....


But here we are --- nearly 20 years later and you neo-cons are sneaking back out of the closet again like we don't recognize you


----------



## Rocko (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad. The United States cannot let this stand. Small strikes to make them pay? Or is it time for the BIG move and eliminate the Iranian regime which has been a threat to world peace since 1979? If we invade Iran, certain elements in the country will see a surge of patriotism. Other parts of the country, the reformers, will welcome regime change. What to do? Hmmmmm? What would you do? I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway.



Trump should blow some shit up, but I don’t believe he will. It’s not that he’s a pacifist, but I believe he believes if he governs like one he’ll get re-elected. I think if Iran pulls this shit in term 2 they’re toast.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 31, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


It doesn't seem that way at all.  When Obama took office US forces were only supplying logistical support for Iraqi forces who were successfully fighting terrorists among both the Shi'ite and Sunni, and Iraq had become a functioning democracy.  When Obama withdrew US forces to enhance his reelection prospects in the 2012 elections, the country fell apart.  Al Qaeda, which had been reduced to a mere nuisance became resurgent and morphed into ISIS, the Shi'ites kicked the Sunni and Kurds out of the officer corps and Shi'ite militia began attacking Sunni who had been abandoned by Obama.  If you recall, it was Obama who sent US forces back into Iraq to fight ISIS when the Iraqis and Iranians were unable to stop them without US help.  

It was Obama's reckless politicking that caused the present problems in Iraq and repeating his same irresponsible mistake again will only make matters worse.  The only sensible action is to hold Iran directly accountable for its actions by hitting government targets inside of Iran the next time Iranian proxies attack US forces.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Dec 31, 2019)

Shouldn't Iran get out of Iraq? Surely we can compromise.....riiighhtt.....


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 31, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> America's next move in Iraq should be to exit the country.
> 
> Even the puppet government we have set up wants us to leave. ..


It is a Shi’a government that is a puppet of Iran.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 31, 2019)

Manonthestreet said:


> Shouldn't Iran get out of Iraq? Surely we can compromise.....riiighhtt.....


Exactly. Iran is a global threat. There lies the problem. The are a state sponsor of terrorism and seek to disrupt the global oil supply.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > America's next move in Iraq should be to exit the country.
> ...


It's not clear that the Iraqi government is an Iranian puppet by choice.  When Obama sent US forces back into Iraq to fight ISIS, he made no objection to Shi'ite militia becoming part of Iraq's defence forces, and now these same Shi'ite militia are loyal to Iran and are effectively holding the Iraqi government hostage.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 31, 2019)

Circe said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> ...


Your welcome. Iran is now a full frontal threat to global security. Trump better take out some nuclear reactors with cruise missiles.Tell Israel to warm-up the jet planes, they can hit a few too.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > America's next move in Iraq should be to exit the country...
> ...


You cheer for the enemy and against the United States. I’ll bet your a Democrat. Probably voted for Barry Hussein Obama twice.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad..
> ...


The Empire is fixing to strike back.


----------



## August West (Dec 31, 2019)

whitehall said:


> You can bet on one thing, President Trump won't sit back and eat pizza while embassy defenders run out of ammunition.


Bone spurs to the rescue!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad. The United States cannot let this stand. Small strikes to make them pay? Or is it time for the BIG move and eliminate the Iranian regime which has been a threat to world peace since 1979? If we invade Iran, certain elements in the country will see a surge of patriotism. Other parts of the country, the reformers, will welcome regime change. What to do? Hmmmmm? What would you do? I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway.


100 Marines are in route. We’re about to see the opposite of Benghazi.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad..
> ...


Not Iraqi soldiers but Shi'ite militia loyal to Iran that killed a US contractor after several rocket attacks against US forces, who, if you recall, saved Iraq from ISIS after Obama withdrew US forces in preparation for the 2012 elections.


----------



## August West (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Shouldn't Iran get out of Iraq? Surely we can compromise.....riiighhtt.....
> ...


You`re a well trained puppet with all of the 20 year old talking points. If the enemy had 35 military bases surrounding my country I would lash out too. It`s time to go home and stop threatening Iran.


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> ...even if you believe the official propaganda, it was the Saudis that did it... how come you ended up in the wrong country?



I know this guy is just a Russkie, but it is a good question, and one many American people asked themselves back in the day....

I just brought down to read the book_ Hubris_ about all the WMD lies and politicking that got us into the war in Iraq ---- the wrong country. I still wish we had bombed Mecca: I know a lot of Americans still wish that.


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2019)

sartre play said:


> Am now waiting for the outrage that Mike Pompeo  allowed the US embassy in Iraq to be stormed & entered.



That is not a problem. The problem is when we lose an ambassador and all his staff! That's really a problem. I don't care about the real estate or the building --- them messing it up should get us pulled out of Iraq quicker, I hope. I am very happy Trump managed to save the personnel. 

You know, thousands of people in a mob are unstoppable. That is why riot police don't shoot: they'd be rolled over and killed. They make it into a sort of cat and mouse game. Unstoppable is why the Hong Kong riots just keep going --- they can't be stopped. Once that many furious people are outside the embassy, whoops, time to go.

That Bush --- he went into TWO countries making all the same mistakes we made in Vietnam, which we'd avoided making for thirty solid years, and of course, the exact same thing happened: we took 15 years and lost both wars. I only voted for that guy once: fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## August West (Dec 31, 2019)

sartre play said:


> Am now waiting for the outrage that Mike Pompeo  allowed the US embassy in Iraq to be stormed & entered.


Like Bob Marley, you`re waiting in vain.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 31, 2019)

August West said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Obama returned US forces to Iraq at the request of the Iraqi government to rescue Iraq from ISIS after Iraqi and Iranian military forces were unable to do it.  If it were not for those US bases Iraq would still be engaged in a devastating war with ISIS.  Unfortunately, Obama raised no objection to Shi'ite militia loyal to Iran to become part of Iraqi defense forces and now those same militia are holding the Iraqi government hostage.

The US doesn't need forces in Iraq to threaten Iran.  Iran is an hour from devastation anytime the US thinks it is necessary.


----------



## whitehall (Dec 31, 2019)

sartre play said:


> Am now waiting for the outrage that Mike Pompeo  allowed the US embassy in Iraq to be stormed & entered.


"Outrage" (or lack of it) compared to Hillary calling in sick after Benghazi defenders ran out of ammunition and were killed and mutilated and dragged through the streets? That kind of outrage?


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2019)

toomuchtime_ said:


> If it were not for those US bases Iraq would still be engaged in a devastating war with ISIS.  Unfortunately, Obama raised no objection to Shi'ite militia loyal to Iran to become part of Iraqi defense forces and now those same militia are holding the Iraqi government hostage.



The way I saw it in the news is that ISIS just rolled over Iraq and conquered it as fast as we did in 2003. (Not really a valiant country, Iraq. Pretty incompetent at every level.) ISIS was a serious danger to the U.S. and Europe, what with all the terrorism and their conquering large amounts of territory and gaining soldiers from many countries. So we had to go in and undo the Obama damage when he pulled out troops, leaving a huge vacuum they filled. The problem with withdrawing -- and I hate this, I want us out -- is that ISIS could well come back and set up shop again. Well, what am I saying, that's what we just bombed, and made the Iraqis so mad. 



> The US doesn't need forces in Iraq to threaten Iran.  Iran is an hour from devastation anytime the US thinks it is necessary.



I hope you are right. I think so. We still owe them for 1979 --- anytime is fine with me.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2019)

Happy New Year in Baghdad.

*U.S. Embassy in Iraq attacked by protesters furious over American airstrikes*

*Protesters ‘break into’ US embassy compound in Baghdad, as crowds rally against American airstrikes in Iraq (PHOTO, VIDEO)*

Iraqi supporters of pro-Iran factions attacked the U.S. embassy in Baghdad, Tuesday, December 31, trying to break the armored glass windows at the entrance the embassy, in anger over U.S. air strikes on Sunday that killed 25 militia fighters.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 31, 2019)

Trump has his very own Benghazi.

Will Mike Pompeo sit for an 11 hour House grilling, or is he not as strong as Hillary Clinton?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes. Trump is a disgrace. And a weakling.


----------



## Nostra (Dec 31, 2019)

And Trump is sending 100 Marines instead of rolling over and going back to sleep like Obama and Hitlery.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Dec 31, 2019)

Circe said:


> toomuchtime_ said:
> 
> 
> > If it were not for those US bases Iraq would still be engaged in a devastating war with ISIS.  Unfortunately, Obama raised no objection to Shi'ite militia loyal to Iran to become part of Iraqi defense forces and now those same militia are holding the Iraqi government hostage.
> ...


A resurgent ISIS is certainly an important consideration as is a nuclear Iran or a global oil shortage caused by Iran in response to US sanctions.  On the other hand waves of Shi'ite protesters across Iraq and Iran, brutally put down by Iranian militia may hold the promise of internal Iranian reform that might remove some of these threats, but that is probably why Iran is pushing for more conflict with the US to distract people.  Nothing about this situation is simple or without undesired consequences.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 31, 2019)

August West said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


We need regime change in Iran. Obama and Kerry were wrong for sucking the Ayatollah’s balls.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 31, 2019)

What the media is not telling you is that their are millions of Iraqis all over Iraq protesting the involvement of Iranian backed militia running around Iraq cause trouble...the people of Iraq that support their pro America government are also protesting......against the thugs that are at our embassy gates....but the MSM will not show you that or even mention it.....


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 31, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Yes. Trump is a disgrace. And a weakling.
> 
> View attachment 297549


So they feared Obama when he wanted to give Iran a nuke?


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 31, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Trump has his very own Benghazi.
> 
> Will Mike Pompeo sit for an 11 hour House grilling, or is he not as strong as Hillary Clinton?


Hardly. Are you trying to make people laugh at you?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2019)

The Bush administration was warned what would happen if they
invaded Iraq in 2003. Do we really believe the Iraqis want us there either ?

Trump should wear kid gloves with this.
It's a lot more complicated than just another proxy war with Iran.


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Yes. Trump is a disgrace. And a weakling.
> 
> View attachment 297549





Synthaholic said:


> Yes. Trump is a disgrace. And a weakling.
> 
> View attachment 297549




You don't have a clue what happen, do you?

The Iranian back forces attacked American personal killing a contrator.

Trump kicked their ass for it.

Now the Iranian backed forces are attacking the embassy.

You can thank that piece of shit Obama for giving his Mullah buddies billions of dollars in cash to finance anti American terrorist attacks.

You Moon Bats were idiots electing that worthless piece of Muslim loving affirmative action shit Obama.  Shame!  This shit that is going on now is a direct result of Obama's policies toward Iran.


----------



## MindWars (Dec 31, 2019)

The New York Times (NYT) called a pro-Iran militia that attacked the U.S. embassy in Baghdad, Iraq on Tuesday a group of “mourners” in a complete misrepresentation of the violent horde.
NYT Calls Pro-Iran Militia Who Stormed US Embassy in Iraq “Mourners”




LOL caught over and over and over these are some really mentally clipped sob's!!


----------



## ph3iron (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad. The United States cannot let this stand. Small strikes to make them pay? Or is it time for the BIG move and eliminate the Iranian regime which has been a threat to world peace since 1979? If we invade Iran, certain elements in the country will see a surge of patriotism. Other parts of the country, the reformers, will welcome regime change. What to do? Hmmmmm? What would you do? I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway.



Maybe our 5 deferment brave boy will go over there?
Iran 4000 years, USA slave beaters 300 years?


----------



## ph3iron (Dec 31, 2019)

Flash said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Trump is a disgrace. And a weakling.
> ...



Ever heard of Iraq and codpiece George mr 
Trumpanzee?
Nice foul mouth, dead giveaway for zero ed.
How's the KKK doing white WV rube?


----------



## tigerred59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I tell them all the time take our forces use them to remove the ghetto and illegals from our country! Now!
> 
> 
> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says


*Uh, O....gotta be Hillary again this time.....what was she thinking?*


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has his very own Benghazi.
> ...


When the embassy was stormed in Benghazi, it was President Obama and his Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's fault.

So, naturally, Republicans will blame this on President Trump and his Secretary of State Mike Pompeo.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 31, 2019)

When the 3:00 AM call came, Trump was too weak to answer.


----------



## tigerred59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Angelo said:


> The Bush administration was warned what would happen if they
> invaded Iraq in 2003. Do we really believe the Iraqis want us there either ?
> 
> Trump should wear kid gloves with this.
> It's a lot more complicated than just another proxy war with Iran.


*Trump should be cautious? LOLOLOL...this man is just itching for a moment like this....he's gonna talk some tough shit, call on his pal Putin for advice and deflect this country down to the white meat before he kisses the ass of some tyrant leader...and folks you heard it hear first.*


----------



## CWayne (Dec 31, 2019)

Jantje_Smit said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > ...Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad..
> ...


What empire?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > The Bush administration was warned what would happen if they
> ...


He's doing fine. A war with Iran is not what he wants.
It's what Pompeo and the other war profit spokesmen want.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 31, 2019)

long ago----the NYT was a good paper


----------



## CWayne (Dec 31, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Trump has his very own Benghazi.
> 
> Will Mike Pompeo sit for an 11 hour House grilling, or is he not as strong as Hillary Clinton?


We lost an Ambassador, or are you showing off your low IQ again?


----------



## ph3iron (Dec 31, 2019)

Flash said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Trump is a disgrace. And a weakling.
> ...



Mr 5 deferment far boy hasn't kicked anyone's ass.
And who overthrew whose gOvernment?
Your ignorance is astounding.
And we don't trust them???
Hilarious.
As ps darlin, it was their money that Obama released
Keep spewing gateway pundit mr phd


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2019)

Bring all our people home and if they start anything else wipe them off the face of the Earth.


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Fake news from a proven liar.


----------



## tigerred59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Let the show begin ! Anyone save all those 911 flags ?


*Another sorry ass GOP clown in charge as we approach war....I just hope when we attack Canada and Sweden, nobody gets seriously hurt!!*


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 31, 2019)

While Americans are huddled in a safe room, Trump goes golfing.


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> While Americans are huddled in a safe room, Trump goes golfing.
> 
> View attachment 297554


You need a tissue or a tampon?


----------



## tigerred59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Angelo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


*Trump the mindless idiot will do what he is told to do by Putin.....and we all know it.*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 31, 2019)

ReinyDays said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Past time to get out of that shithole.
> ...



You mean we never should have entered in the first place


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 31, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> *Trump the mindless idiot will do what he is told to do by Putin.....and we all know it.*



You really shouldn't accuse others of being a mindless idiot while looking like a mindless idiot.


----------



## tigerred59 (Dec 31, 2019)

*This is why the Senate must remove Trump from office....folks this man is dangerous and its only gonna get worse if we continue on with this madness....one contractor is killed and now the entire country may be at war...TRUMP HAS GOT TO GO*


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> *This is why the Senate must remove Trump from office....folks this man is dangerous and its only gonna get worse if we continue on with this madness....one contractor is killed and now the entire country may be at war...TRUMP HAS GOT TO GO*


You should change your name to Triggered.


----------



## tigerred59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Nostra said:


> And Trump is sending 100 Marines instead of rolling over and going back to sleep like Obama and Hitlery.


*exactly how many gotdamn middle east wars are we fighting at the moment? Just want to make sure we got enough soldiers outside of the Trumps to fight for us.*


----------



## skews13 (Dec 31, 2019)

Protesters in Iraq have dealt a symbolic blow to US prestige after they stormed the American embassy compound in Baghdad, trapping diplomats inside while chanting “death to America” and slogans in support of pro-Iranian militias.

In a humiliating day for Washington, hundreds of supporters of Iraqi Shia militia, many wearing military fatigues, besieged the US compound, at one point breaching the main gate and smashing their way into several reception rooms. They lit fires, battered down doors, and threw bricks at bulletproof glass.

Embassy protesters in Iraq deal symbolic blow to US prestige

I'm sure the people who spent years investigating Benghazi will be absolutely appalled by this. I'm sure the mercenaries from Benghazi will be outraged at the Trump administration just like they were at the Obama administration.  When will Goetz and Gohmert and the other passengers in their clown car start chanting “Baghdazzi! Baghdazzi!” and demand hearings?


----------



## tigerred59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Angelo said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *This is why the Senate must remove Trump from office....folks this man is dangerous and its only gonna get worse if we continue on with this madness....one contractor is killed and now the entire country may be at war...TRUMP HAS GOT TO GO*
> ...


*And you should change yours to Anal...who's game?*


----------



## tigerred59 (Dec 31, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump the mindless idiot will do what he is told to do by Putin.....and we all know it.*
> ...


*Says a Trump supporter with no brain cells to account for.*


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## skews13 (Dec 31, 2019)

skews13 said:


> Protesters in Iraq have dealt a symbolic blow to US prestige after they stormed the American embassy compound in Baghdad, trapping diplomats inside while chanting “death to America” and slogans in support of pro-Iranian militias.
> 
> In a humiliating day for Washington, hundreds of supporters of Iraqi Shia militia, many wearing military fatigues, besieged the US compound, at one point breaching the main gate and smashing their way into several reception rooms. They lit fires, battered down doors, and threw bricks at bulletproof glass.
> 
> ...



It is time to send in Jared because his portfolio includes Middle East Peace.

Too dangerous to land, just drop Jared in by plane.

I'm feeling generous today, give Jared a parachute. (one packed by Ivanka and see if Jared really trusts any of the Trump clan)


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump the mindless idiot will do what he is told to do by Putin.....and we all know it.*
> ...



He can't help it, he's Triggered


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 31, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> *This is why the Senate must remove Trump from office....folks this man is dangerous and its only gonna get worse if we continue on with this madness....one contractor is killed and now the entire country may be at war...TRUMP HAS GOT TO GO*



2024 son.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 31, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > And Trump is sending 100 Marines instead of rolling over and going back to sleep like Obama and Hitlery.
> ...



Counting Obambi's?


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 31, 2019)

Thank god trump is in office this won’t be no Benghazi


----------



## liarintheWH (Dec 31, 2019)

They stole a US Embassy sign. 

Destroyed some property.

I must of missed the part in the article where a US ambassador was sodomized and killed. Or the part about a YouTube video being the cause of the attacks.

Your thread isn’t worth a fuck.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 31, 2019)

miketx said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > While Americans are huddled in a safe room, Trump goes golfing.
> ...


No, just a competent president.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 31, 2019)

Funny how Trumpers don’t have 15 different threads going about Trumpghazi.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad. The United States cannot let this stand. Small strikes to make them pay? Or is it time for the BIG move and eliminate the Iranian regime which has been a threat to world peace since 1979? If we invade Iran, certain elements in the country will see a surge of patriotism. Other parts of the country, the reformers, will welcome regime change. What to do? Hmmmmm? What would you do? I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway.


So...what's trump gonna do?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> ...


Go golfing. Rage tweet. Report to Putin.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 31, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



I’m a Trump supporter? 

The things I never knew I never knew


----------



## August West (Dec 31, 2019)

CWayne said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has his very own Benghazi.
> ...


How do you like that shoe being on the other foot? Over 50 were killed in the 11 attacks on Gomer`s watch.


----------



## CWayne (Dec 31, 2019)

August West said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


My shoes are just fine.  So tell me, have we lost an Ambassador in Iraq?  You know, like another Benghazi?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 31, 2019)

CWayne said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > CWayne said:
> ...


What does that matter?

And we didn’t lose an ambassador in Benghazi, dumbass.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Jantje_Smit said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Saudis did that.   trump's BFFs.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Launch 15 black hawks and mow them all
> Down


You volunteering to go?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

whitehall said:


> You can bet on one thing, President Trump won't sit back and eat pizza while embassy defenders run out of ammunition.


Can't eat pizza while swinging a golf club.


----------



## CWayne (Dec 31, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


*John Christopher Stevens* (April 18, 1960 – September 11, 2012) was an American career diplomat and lawyer who served as the U.S. Ambassador to Libya from May 22, 2012 to September 11, 2012.[3][4] Stevens was killed when the U.S. Special Mission in Benghazi, Libya, was attacked by radical Islamic terrorists on September 11–12, 2012.[3][5]

J. Christopher Stevens - Wikipedia


Glad I could help.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

Flash said:


> Iranian terrorists flags flown by the dipshits attacking the embassy.
> 
> Thank you Obama for giving your Iranian Mullah buddies the billions in cash so they finance anti American demonstrations like this, you fucking asshole.


Did someone mention Former President OBAMA?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> ...


100?


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2019)

"The US Embassy in Iraq is, & has been for hours, SAFE! Many of our great Warfighters, together with the most lethal military equipment in the world, was immediately rushed to the site. Thank you to the President & Prime Minister of Iraq for their rapid response upon request...Iran will be held fully responsible for lives lost, or damage incurred, at any of our facilities. They will pay a very BIG PRICE! This is not a Warning, it is a Threat. Happy New Year!" - President Trump


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 31, 2019)

liarintheWH said:


> They stole a US Embassy sign.
> 
> Destroyed some property.
> 
> ...



What a twit, Stevens died of smoke inhalation.
The survivors (Oz,Paronto et al) said there was NO demonstration as did General Ham.
Rump sent in more Marines and just flew back to Washington.
Dumbas*


----------



## MindWars (Dec 31, 2019)

Watch: CNN Calls Iran Backed Militia “Protesters” In U.S. Embassy Attack


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

whitehall said:


> sartre play said:
> 
> 
> > Am now waiting for the outrage that Mike Pompeo  allowed the US embassy in Iraq to be stormed & entered.
> ...


Playing golf is cool, tho.


----------



## The Purge (Dec 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Jantje_Smit said:
> ...


No, ISIS and Bin Laen did that!


----------



## The Purge (Dec 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > sartre play said:
> ...



You checked with that LOSER, The Surrener Monkey on that?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

Flash said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Trump is a disgrace. And a weakling.
> ...


"trump kicked their ass"?   how did trump do that?   An angry tweet?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Dec 31, 2019)

tigerred59 said:


> *This is why the Senate must remove Trump from office....folks this man is dangerous and its only gonna get worse if we continue on with this madness....one contractor is killed and now the entire country may be at war...TRUMP HAS GOT TO GO*


Drugs are bad for you buddy.


----------



## yidnar (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad. The United States cannot let this stand. Small strikes to make them pay? Or is it time for the BIG move and eliminate the Iranian regime which has been a threat to world peace since 1979? If we invade Iran, certain elements in the country will see a surge of patriotism. Other parts of the country, the reformers, will welcome regime change. What to do? Hmmmmm? What would you do? I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway.


destroy Irans nuclear sites immediately !! we should never have struck an agreement with Iran in the first place ... they are an enemy of the world ! we should treat them as such . they are as dangerous as a modern day Hitler regime ! we should also destroy their military airfields .we should do this without setting a foot on the ground and then go silent about the attacks . when questioned the pentagon and the White House should say we dont comment on military strategies .and just be silent ..we should also destroy their  radar systems if it can be done without large scale civilian casualties ..


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Surely you jest.


----------



## lantern2814 (Dec 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Your idiocy is expected. Trump lets our soldiers fight, unlike the cowardly Obozo who put so many restrictions on our soldiers it wasn’t even funny. ISIS was just another Obozo caused problem that Trump had to clean up. Trump did not give a terrorist nation billions of dollars to prop them up either.


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




What do you think pissed off the Iraqis?  Didn't you hear that part on CNN or Rachael Maddow?


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> "The Fake News said I played golf today, and I did NOT! I had meeting in various locations, while closely monitoring the US Embassy situation in Iraq, which I am still doing. The Corrupt Lamestream Media knew this but, not surprisingly, failed to report or correct!"  - President Trump


I like him more and more with every tweet.


Grampa Murked U said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > *This is why the Senate must remove Trump from office....folks this man is dangerous and its only gonna get worse if we continue on with this madness....one contractor is killed and now the entire country may be at war...TRUMP HAS GOT TO GO*
> ...


His drug is the NY Times and CNN.



tigerred59 said:


> *And you should change yours to Anal...who's game?*


Now I think Trump should be president for life
just to rattle you sheepies.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2019)

"The Fake News said I played golf today, and I did NOT! I had meeting in various locations, while closely monitoring the US Embassy situation in Iraq, which I am still doing. The Corrupt Lamestream Media knew this but, not surprisingly, failed to report or correct!"  - President Trump


----------



## Desperado (Dec 31, 2019)

Enough is enough,  There is no need for the US to have a presence in either  Iraq or Afghanistan,  it is not making the US any safer.  Let them fight it out among themselves no need for the US to be involved in a third word dispute. They have been fighting there since the 1st century,  We should have learned our lesson by now.  tell me if the only reason we have a presence there is because of Israel?  Nothing in those shit hole countries are worth dying for.


----------



## skews13 (Dec 31, 2019)

Angelo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "The Fake News said I played golf today, and I did NOT! I had meeting in various locations, while closely monitoring the US Embassy situation in Iraq, which I am still doing. The Corrupt Lamestream Media knew this but, not surprisingly, failed to report or correct!"  - President Trump
> ...



Being the commie you are, of course you do.


----------



## the other mike (Dec 31, 2019)

skews13 said:


> Being the commie you are, of course you do.


Coming from a Dim o Cracked


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Launch 15 black hawks and mow them all
> ...


 Yes


----------



## skews13 (Dec 31, 2019)

liarintheWH said:


> They stole a US Embassy sign.
> 
> Destroyed some property.
> 
> ...



You did miss the part where Ambassador Stevens was a close personal friend of Hillary Clinton. You also left out the part where Stevens was taken to the hospital by the Libyan military. 

I'm sure Trump has a good excuse for his failure on the embassy security. He has an excuse for everything else.

And your response is interesting. This embassy was attacked by Shiites. The embassy in Libya was attacked by Sunnis.

Trump is calling on the Sunnis to protect the embassy. Not contractors.

Just a month ago, you were cheering cadet bone spurs on for abandoning the Kurds, and withdrew troops at the behest of a Muslim dictator in Turkey, to protect his hotel in Istanbul, pissing off the American troops there.

Which we found out didn't get withdrawn, but sent to Syria and Saudi Arabia, to protect ARAMCO oil interests. 

Now he's sending more troops to Iraq to protect an embassy to cover up his own failure to protect it in the first place.

Just who's fucking side are you on, because it sure as hell isn't American troops.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2019)

"Trump’s reckless decisions to walk away from the Iran Deal and now to launch airstrikes in Iraq without Iraqi government consent have brought us closer to war and endangered US troops and diplomats. We should end the forever wars, not start new ones." - Pocahontas


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 31, 2019)

Are we fighting a country? Or are we fighting non ending factions inside multiple countries? Is it even worth it? When do the people in those nations police themselves? They do want what we have and that is a better life.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> I tell them all the time take our forces use them to remove the ghetto and illegals from our country! Now!
> 
> 
> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says


US Marines...tip of the US spear have been deployed to beef up security. Fuck-up one time Iran. Get one of your protestors aka Kudz forces, to fire on our Marines. Superior firepower will be the response. God Bless our brave United States Marines! Ohhhhh Rahhhhh!


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 31, 2019)

skews13 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Too funny Komrade. You're a Communist to your core.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Yeah, overkill I know. Only a few thousand Iranian terrorists.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 31, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> CWayne said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...





Synthaholic said:


> And we didn’t lose an ambassador in Benghazi, dumbass.



Your AOC pic is perfect.


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> America's next move in Iraq should be to exit the country.
> 
> Even the puppet government we have set up wants us to leave. ..


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> When the 3:00 AM call came, Trump was too weak to answer.


He was on the pot, tweeting.


----------



## Desperado (Dec 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > When the 3:00 AM call came, Trump was too weak to answer.
> ...


100 Marines and 2 Apache attack choppers does not sound weak to me


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2019)

I hope the President doesn't go to war with Iran over Iraq.

No more fighting other peoples wars! 

Enough is enough!!


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2019)

"BREAKING: The US Army’s 82nd Airborne Division’s alert brigade of 4,000 troops has been issued orders to deploy rapidly to Kuwait amid the unrest in Baghdad, three US defense officials told Fox News on Tuesday."


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

miketx said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > While Americans are huddled in a safe room, Trump goes golfing.
> ...


I'm sure you have a ready supply.


----------



## skews13 (Dec 31, 2019)

Bush92 said:


> Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> Iran clearly behind the attack on the US Embassy in Baghdad. The United States cannot let this stand. Small strikes to make them pay? Or is it time for the BIG move and eliminate the Iranian regime which has been a threat to world peace since 1979? If we invade Iran, certain elements in the country will see a surge of patriotism. Other parts of the country, the reformers, will welcome regime change. What to do? Hmmmmm? What would you do? I say it’s time to remove the regime. Eliminate a Russian/Syrian/ Chinese ally. Let’s knock a pillar out now. Just going to fight them later anyway.



He already made his next move. He called the Iraqi's and demand they protect the embassy.

LOL

His next move is to send more troops to the middle east, after declaring their withdrawl as a campaign promise just a month ago.

The Pentagon just got that big $738 billion spending package, complete with their own space force.

Maybe he can ask the Kurds if they will help out.


----------



## Desperado (Dec 31, 2019)

I still say the CIA instigated this plot,  Timing is way to convenient  and there is no such thing as a coincidence


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2019)

Lindsey Graham: 'There Will Be No Benghazis' on Trump's Watch


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 31, 2019)

Circe said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> ...


I think you're probably being unfair to Obumble on that one.

Benghazi was a mere satellite diplomatic office... a consular office... while Baghdad holds the main embassy for the entire country.

And, we have considerably more assets to work with, deployed in Iraq, than we did in that $hithole called Libya at the time, right?

As well as more assets available in a capital city vs. those available in a provincial or regional center, eh?

Any such comparison seems a bit like apples-and-oranges to this observer.


----------



## EvMetro (Dec 31, 2019)

skews13 said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> > They stole a US Embassy sign.
> ...


Who's side are YOU on, Trump or Iran?


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 31, 2019)

anynameyouwish said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Crowd storms US Embassy compound in Baghdad, gunshots heard, report says
> ...


Neither Russia nor China will go to war with the United States over a bunch of lunatics like the Iranian theocratic ruling class.


----------



## beautress (Dec 31, 2019)

Secretary of state Mike Pompeo speaks on the embassy bombing or earlier today:

​


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 297514 Real leader


It is why we still have the B-52s


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 31, 2019)

Guess the empire’s hold on this little bit of paradise isn’t as firm as it ought to be after 17 or so years of occupation.


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


I sure do, I keep them handy for you scum.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Funny how Trumpers don’t have 15 different threads going about Trumpghazi.


Give them time....................oh, who am I kidding?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

The Purge said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


ISIS didn't exist yet...And OBL was Saudi.   Don't you know anything?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

lantern2814 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


So, ISIS is gone now thanks to fat donnie?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Sure you are, little boy.   Sure you are.   Let us know when you get your orders.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


You one of the 100 Marines?   Or are you hiding behind your keyboard again?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The Corps was left in even better hands. I pity the thousands of terrorists.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 297514 Real leader


And....what is this "strongly responded"?   Besides a sternly worded tweet?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 31, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The Corps is wonderful, but to send only 100, sounds like you are hoping they are slaughtered.  Black Hawk Down scenerio?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Dec 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yes, it does sound like another slaughter of Islamists, but doctrine calls for overwhelming force.


----------



## liarintheWH (Dec 31, 2019)

skews13 said:


> liarintheWH said:
> 
> 
> > They stole a US Embassy sign.
> ...



MSNBC has trained you well.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2019)

"To our Iraqi allies: This is your moment to convince the American people the US-Iraq relationship is meaningful to you and worth protecting. Protect our American personnel. You will not regret it.

President Trump, unlike President Obama, will hold you accountable for threats against Americans and hit you where it hurts the most.   Choose your battles wisely." - Gruesome Lissy The Sissy Graham


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2019)

NO MORE WARS IN THE MIDDLE EAST!

ENOUGH!


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2019)

America under President Trump, is not going to fight that country's wars in the Middle East any more!

you fight your own war! Damn it!


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2019)

$6 trillion spent by US....Over 1 million death and the result is more terrorism. Thanks President GW Bush and Obama...oh, and Hillary and her keen insight as Secretary of State. "War is old rich men protecting their property by sending middle class and lower class men off to die.
It always has been." George Carlin.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 31, 2019)

skye said:


> NO MORE WARS IN THE MIDDLE EAST!
> 
> ENOUGH!


that's not how you do it. let me help ya...

no more wars in the middle east!

ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! ENOUGH IS ENOUGH! ENOUGH IS ENOUGH!


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > NO MORE WARS IN THE MIDDLE EAST!
> ...



yes moron, you are right


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2019)

I like Israel and all....but NO MORE KILLING AMERICANS  fighting your wars....know what I mean?

Kill your own

Peace


----------



## The Purge (Dec 31, 2019)

bodecea said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Call ISIS WHAT YOU WILL. and because the Wahhabists were and are the prominent faction of Saudi Arabia, seems you also like to paint the whole of S.A. as our enemy....you do realize how stupid you are. But, enough of you nit picking uselessly small details, do have a good New Year, and I shall enjoy bitch slapping you even more than I have this year. YOU ARE MY ENTERTAINMENT!... ROTFLMFAO!


----------



## Jantje_Smit (Jan 1, 2020)

Bush92 said:


> You cheer for the enemy and against the United States.



The liberated Iraqis are the enemy again?


> I’ll bet your a Democrat.



Socialist actually


> Probably voted for Barry Hussein Obama twice.



Nah, I don't vote for hope & change war criminals


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 1, 2020)

There is a Mullah under your bed, right next to Putin.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 1, 2020)

I would say more than likely it is due to these fine men.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 1, 2020)

skye said:


> America under President Trump, is not going to fight that country's wars in the Middle East any more!
> 
> you fight your own war! Damn it!


The moron skye still doesn’t get that we’re there for the oil, not to help fight “their war”.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 1, 2020)

#Trumpghazi


----------



## protectionist (Jan 1, 2020)

Jantje_Smit said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So you are a Russian troll or a troll in general.
> ...


You're not doing a very complete job of it.  Haven't seen you utter one word about the countries that have been robbing us blind, with remittance imperialism - Mexico, China, India, Phillipines, Guatemala, Vietnam.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 1, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > America under President Trump, is not going to fight that country's wars in the Middle East any more!
> ...


Ohhh we are gonna get that oil this year huh ?lol


----------



## depotoo (Jan 1, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > America under President Trump, is not going to fight that country's wars in the Middle East any more!
> ...


Yeah, because we import a whole 5% from Iraq...


----------



## protectionist (Jan 1, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


With stiffer regulation of oil exports, we could have all the oil we need without importing one drop.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 1, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


We’ll keep it flowing. That’s the objective, Slingblade.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 1, 2020)

Synthaholic said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Ohhh keep flowing lol republican deep state at work? Lol


----------



## the other mike (Jan 1, 2020)

The embassy was an insanely stupid idea in the middle of an insane war to begin with,
and more waste of billions of our money.

It's history.


----------



## lantern2814 (Jan 1, 2020)

bodecea said:


> lantern2814 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You truly are a stupid fat slob. ISIS wouldn’t exist off not for the complete and total idiocy of Obozo. ISIS is being beaten down thank so to Donald Trump who has something your hero the gay Kenyan Muslim lacks. Guts, and balls. You want fat, look in mirror Dumbo.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 1, 2020)

lantern2814 said:


> You truly are a stupid fat slob. ISIS wouldn’t exist off not for the complete and total idiocy of Obozo. ISIS is being beaten down thank so to Donald Trump who has something your hero the gay Kenyan Muslim lacks. Guts, and balls. You want fat, look in mirror Dumbo.


Jeffrey Sachs stuns the Morning Joe crew with the truth about CIA in Syria.
I love this clip.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 1, 2020)

TRUMPY’S NO JIMMY: Iranian militias attack U.S. embassy in Baghdad, Trump sending 4,000 troops.

“More than 100 U.S. Marines arrived at the U.S. embassy in Baghdad earlier Tuesday to help bolster security after the mob of Iranian-backed Shite militiamen tried to storm the U.S. embassy in Baghdad.”​
The Iranians won’t like the way this plays out.

Meanwhile, Democrats are already attacking Trump. Adriana Cohen writes, so much for the water’s edge. Silly Adriana. That’s only for _Democrat_ presidents.

Meanwhile, blue-check lefties have rushed out to call this Trump’s Benghazi. But unlike Hillary, Trump didn’t leave the staff to die, he sent help.

Or as Trump notes:






FLIR Video • Marines Arrive At The U.S. Embassy In Iraq.

Our Embassy is US Sovereign Territory.  If Iran insists on an ass-kicking, and they have been insisting on one for a very long time, I'm sure the Marines would be happy to deliver it.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 1, 2020)

There should be no comparison at all to Benghazi for several
 reasons, the obvious one being, the compound in Benghazi, Libya could fit inside the olympic-size swimming pool in the embassy in Baghdad, which is the largest and most expensive embassy in the world and it was under siege by protesters, not armed militia.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 1, 2020)

sartre play said:


> Am now waiting for the outrage that Mike Pompeo  allowed the US embassy in Iraq to be stormed & entered.


That's really stupid


Try aga6.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

Angelo said:


> There should be no comparison at all to Benghazi for several
> reasons, the obvious one being, the compound in Benghazi, Libya could fit inside the olympic-size swimming pool in the embassy in Baghdad, which is the largest and most expensive embassy in the world and it was under siege by protesters, not armed militia.


These are Militia.

#JOURNALISM: Fake News New York Times slammed for labeling embassy-storming militants as ‘mourners.’ Keep rooting for our enemies and people might start calling you enemies of the people, guys.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 2, 2020)

skews13 said:


> Protesters in Iraq have dealt a symbolic blow to US prestige after they stormed the American embassy compound in Baghdad, trapping diplomats inside while chanting “death to America” and slogans in support of pro-Iranian militias.
> 
> In a humiliating day for Washington, hundreds of supporters of Iraqi Shia militia, many wearing military fatigues, besieged the US compound, at one point breaching the main gate and smashing their way into several reception rooms. They lit fires, battered down doors, and threw bricks at bulletproof glass.
> 
> ...


Baghdad Bob has spoken.

Obama backed terrorists have been kicked in the ass and sent home by Trump and America backed Armed Forces.

America wins. You lose.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > There should be no comparison at all to Benghazi for several
> ...


The Benghazi compound was ambushed - Waco -style. 
Get a clue.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


So where were Hillary and Barack as Americans fought and died in Benghazi, hopelessly painting targets for air strikes that would never come?

I TOLD YOU THE NEW YORK TIMES REFERRED TO IRANIAN MILITIA AS MOURNERS. UNLIKE THE TIMES, I DON’T MAKE THINGS UP. BUT WHY THEY CALLED THE MILITIA THAT… I DON’T KNOW. WHAT WERE THEY MOURNING? THE OLD DINGY LADY’S CREDIBILITY?  A Baghdad Embassy Postscript.





_Mourners!_​
Hey, who doesn’t bring rockets to a funeral? You have to wonder: do the idiots at the New York Times seriously believe that they are fooling anyone?


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> skews13 said:
> 
> 
> > Protesters in Iraq have dealt a symbolic blow to US prestige after they stormed the American embassy compound in Baghdad, trapping diplomats inside while chanting “death to America” and slogans in support of pro-Iranian militias.
> ...


Trump doesn't leave Americans helpless to die at the hands of terrorists attacking our Embassy!

IT’S AN ELECTION YEAR, AND THE IRANIANS WOULD PREFER THEIR ALLIES ON THE LEFT BACK IN POWER: Iran’s top ayatollah stokes Twitter war with President Trump.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


Are you arguin' with me ?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Trump doesn't leave Americans helpless to die at the hands of terrorists attacking our Embassy!
> 
> IT’S AN ELECTION YEAR, AND THE IRANIANS WOULD PREFER THEIR ALLIES ON THE LEFT BACK IN POWER: Iran’s top ayatollah stokes Twitter war with President Trump.


Not terrorists. Pissed off Iraqis, rightfully so.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)

Benghazi was the _beginning _of our regime-change war in Libya.
This siege of the embassy in Baghdad has been coming to a boiling point since it was built ( by our tax money for $750 million), which it never should have been.....17 years after our regime-change war in Iraq.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 2, 2020)

Angelo said:


> There should be no comparison at all to Benghazi for several
> reasons, the obvious one being, the compound in Benghazi, Libya could fit inside the olympic-size swimming pool in the embassy in Baghdad, which is the largest and most expensive embassy in the world and it was under siege by protesters, not armed militia.


And the Marines were nearby and were not "under cover," as the CIA and mercenaries up the road were.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > There should be no comparison at all to Benghazi for several
> ...


Oh the CIA is everywhere.
In Benghazi was it them or State dept that called for the 'stand down '?...,
only a few will ever know.

The black ops dudes say it was Hillary Clinton herself that ordered the stand down, to a) cover for the arms shipments her foundation was tied to smuggling arms from Qatar to Syrian 'rebels' (ISIS) through ? ....you guessed it ....Benghazi and Tripoli, Libya.

You don't even want to know about b) the horrific war crimes in Libya ( by CIA-trained extremists) like people coming home to discover their relatives, spouses and *children's heads in the refrigerators* etc.....typical psy-ops to instill fear.* 

Libya was the most democratic, peaceful and prosperous nation in Africa until 2011. Which brings us to * c) to cover for stealing Gadaffi's pallets full of gold that witnesses saw being trucked away. It's been rumored *Gadaffi had **half a billion dollars worth of gold in 2000, which 10 years later was worth 5 times that as the price of gold soured* after 9/11 and the Iraq war....

All speculation and conspiracy theories of course.
Or is it ?

*Hillary Emails Reveal NATO Killed Gaddafi to Stop Libyan Creation of Gold-Backed Currency - Global Research*


----------



## Flopper (Jan 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> TRUMPY’S NO JIMMY: Iranian militias attack U.S. embassy in Baghdad, Trump sending 4,000 troops.
> 
> “More than 100 U.S. Marines arrived at the U.S. embassy in Baghdad earlier Tuesday to help bolster security after the mob of Iranian-backed Shite militiamen tried to storm the U.S. embassy in Baghdad.”​
> The Iranians won’t like the way this plays out.
> ...


What seems to be getting lost is the fact that mostly Iraqis, not Iranians stormed our embassy as Iraqi police did nothing to stop it.  The Iraqi parliament is now considering telling Americans to get the fuck out of their country.  Most of the Middle East with the exception of Israel, do not want to host the American military.

The US embassy in Iraqi, unlike any other embassies in the country is a highly fortified military compound which houses 5500 troops. And that is in addition to 1,000 permanent employees and up to additional 3,000 people as needed.  Fortifications include deep security perimeters, buildings reinforced beyond the usual standard, a power generation plant, water and sewage processing, food and munition storage,  five highly guarded entrances, and multiple landing pads for helicopters.

Fort Baghdad, is a better description of the compound than the US Embassy.  To the Iraqi people, the complex of more than 100 acres along the Tigris River, is a symbol of the American imperialism.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 2, 2020)

Angelo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


You read way too much InfoWars, I think.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > TRUMPY’S NO JIMMY: Iranian militias attack U.S. embassy in Baghdad, Trump sending 4,000 troops.
> ...


5,500 troops?  Why did Trump need to get in 100 Marines, then?  What were the "troops" doing?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 2, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


The US military does not usually release details as to exact numbers and capability of the military stationed in the compound.  The embassy has housing for 5500 troops. 

According to the press release,  "This unit is specially trained to quickly respond to issues that arise within that region, which includes the Middle East and Afghanistan".  Sounds like their purpose will be to provide the capability for more attacks within Iraq, probably not a good option with the parliament considering  asking the US to remove all US forces from their country.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Now that ISIS is pretty much booted out of Iraq, maybe they figure they can handle things themselves.  I wonder if we will leave, though, the way we did when Obama was in charge?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Thanks to the US Presidential Electorate, things are about as different from the 16 years when Dumb and Dumber were in office as possible.

ARE YOU SURPRISED BY THIS? Barack Obama welcomed leader of US embassy attack to the White House: Iran’s ‘point man’ in Baghdad Hadi al-Amiri was hosted in the Oval Office in 2011 – eight years before he orchestrated siege in Iraq.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


The US Embassy is soveriegn US territory.  They clearly didn't take the necessary steps to defend it, so we did. 

Iranian-backed Protesters Withdraw From US Embassy Compound in Baghdad. 

“Brian Hook, the U.S. special representative for Iran, told CNN, ‘Our diplomats are safe and so is our embassy. Today the situation is much better. There is no imminent threat to American property or personnel.'”​
The anti-Benghazi, indeed.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


You can never have too many Marines when you have folks attacking.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > TRUMPY’S NO JIMMY: Iranian militias attack U.S. embassy in Baghdad, Trump sending 4,000 troops.
> ...


You are the mind-reader of the Iraqi People now?  Awesome!  If you can mind read the Iraqi People and they are who attacked us, why the hell didn't you warn us this was coming?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)

OldLady said:


> You read way too much InfoWars, I think.




You need to do some homework and learn to differentiate between truth and fiction.
I got _none_ of that from infowars.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

Angelo said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > You read way too much InfoWars, I think.
> ...


Why aren't you listing your sources?


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Trump doesn't leave Americans helpless to die at the hands of terrorists attacking our Embassy!
> ...


Says who?


----------



## depotoo (Jan 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > TRUMPY’S NO JIMMY: Iranian militias attack U.S. embassy in Baghdad, Trump sending 4,000 troops.
> ...


Actually, according to any number of Iraqi’s on twitter, they said it was Iranian’s


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Says who?


You know I have a tree frog living in my kitchen for about 8 months now
who I've had more intelligent conversations with than you.

We bombed out their infrastructure in 1989-1990, killed half a million under brutal sanctions in the 90's, bombed them again and invaded and occupied their country for 17 years killing hundreds of thousands, displacing millions, and we're still there dropping bombs .....and they're supposed welcome our billion- dollar embassy with tennis courts and swimming pools, while half of Baghdad is starving and wondering if the electricity will stay on or if they'll have any fresh water tomorrow ?

Seriously ? Go back to Starbuck's and watch the game homey.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 2, 2020)

Mods, I am going to complain.  These are 2 separate events.  They should not have been merged, in my opinion.  And I don’t complain.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Mods, I am going to complain.  These are 2 separate events.  They should not have been merged, in my opinion.  And I don’t complain.



I agree but shouldn't it be up to the op ?
While it's an inappropriate comparison, it's not surprising.
Most Americans couldn't point out Baghdad or Benghazi on a map, let alone 
understand and recognize the difference between the 2 events.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 2, 2020)

Angelo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mods, I am going to complain.  These are 2 separate events.  They should not have been merged, in my opinion.  And I don’t complain.
> ...


You are wrong on that.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > TRUMPY’S NO JIMMY: Iranian militias attack U.S. embassy in Baghdad, Trump sending 4,000 troops.
> ...


I spent 4 months in the Green Zone in Iraq a few years ago. I've been in the compound, and I can assure that everything in it is needed, and well placed.

That being said, where does this idea of "imperialism" come from ?  Imperialism is a practice wherin people from one country go into another, and improperly extract wealth from the prey country .

Where/how do you see that happening in Iraq ?  I don't see anything of that . I only see Iraq being helped tremendously, by US forces to expel ISIS (from Trump's efforts), and by taking out al-Zarqawi (Al QAeda in Iraq) in 2006, and the help the US military gave before Obama reversed it all by withdrawing US troops in 2011.

If you want to talk about imperialism (21st century style), you could do your ragging at the imperialists (Mexico, China, India, Phillipines, et al) who have been sending their people here to the US and extracting 10s of Billions$$ every year + stealing jobs from Americans, both in the US, and outsourced to the imperialist countries.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 2, 2020)

Rocket attack at Baghdad airport kills Iraqi paramilitary officer
Iraq: Rockets fired at Baghdad airport, 8 people killed
Iraq: Several Katyusha rockets have been fired at Baghdad airport, causing multiple casualties amid tensions with US


----------



## protectionist (Jan 2, 2020)

Without the massive help of the US military, Iraq would not even exist right now.  Everything of Iraqi culture would smashed to bits, and the land area that is now Iraq, would be 100% Shiite and part of Iran, or it would be ISIS.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)

depotoo said:


> You are wrong on that.


Exaggerating maybe , but not wrong.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


$30 Billion/year to Mexico alone.  THERE'S your "imperialism".


----------



## depotoo (Jan 2, 2020)

Iraqi state tv is supposedly confirming the death of a Major General of the IRGC
So is wiki right now-
Qasem Soleimani - Wikipedia


----------



## depotoo (Jan 2, 2020)

Strikes against two targets linked to Iran: U.S. officials


----------



## depotoo (Jan 2, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...b63f00-2d89-11ea-bcb3-ac6482c4a92f_story.html

This could get interesting...


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


These folks often use buzzwords that they don't really understand.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Says who?
> ...


Three paragraphs and you never sourced your claim that this was the work of: "Not terrorists. Pissed off Iraqis, rightfully so."

I suspect your tree frog is less than impressed with claim sourcing skills.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 2, 2020)

Solomani was taken out!    Thank you Trump!!!!


----------



## depotoo (Jan 2, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Solomani was taken out!    Thank you Trump!!!!


As well as another important head, and two heads arrested. 
8m8 minutes ago





 World Newz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#*Iraq* Reports: US Marines arrest Qais AlKhazali, head of Iranian-backed group Asa'ib Ahl al-Haq & the Iraqi Minister for Transport Hadi AlAmry who heads the Iranian-backed Badr Organisation in Jadria, Baghdad


----------



## depotoo (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Flopper (Jan 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


U.S.-Iraqi relationship, shaped in large part by the 2003 U.S. invasion to topple President Saddam Hussein, has been shaky for years.  However, relations between the US and Iraq is at a new low.  Trump walking out on the US agreement with Iran was not greeted well in Iraq.  They saw what Trump didn't see, a war that would envelope most of the Mid-East.

Iraq is deeply divided on the issue of the US present in Iraq.  About half the country wants the US out.  Most of the rest are willing to tolerate the US presence because they don't see a viable way of getting rid of them.   To expect the Iraqi goverment to protect the US embassy against their own people is as foolish as expecting sanctions to bring Iran to the bargaining table.  For the US to use the military to protect the embassy is a no win game and that game all started with Trump pulling out of the Iranian nuclear deal.

Religion, not government is what ties people together in the Middle East. Iraq and Iran are 68% and 90% Shia respectively.  If the US military engagement with Iraq expands, it will certainly spread throughout Iraq.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 2, 2020)

*Stu*‏ @enadm90
#Praise_the_Lord the cause of destruction in #Iraq finally gone. We, #iraqis, salute #us_army #brave #american_troops #proud_to_be_american https://www.instagram.com/p/B611jP3FuLO/?igshid=14tgvxt8mld03 …


----------



## depotoo (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

Flopper said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


It looks like we did a fine job securing it.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

*Fake News Continues*



It’s not just the New York Times and the Washington Post that are lying about the attacks on our embassy in Baghdad, but they certainly are at it in a remarkable fashion. Below is one notable example in the Washington Post to kick off the new year. Literally the first word that WaPo prints in 2020 is a lie. Spectacular






 It’s also the friends of the mullahs in the Obama administration. They continue their gaslighting, as in Wendy Sherman’s tweet below with the response by Mary Beth Long. Yes, Wendy, you fool, a real Secretary of State would load more pallets of cash on jets destined for Tehran to buy the mullahs’ good will.




Mary Beth Long@LongDefense
https://twitter.com/LongDefense/status/1212066948831498242

Shame on you Wendy and others! When we lost our ambassador in #LIBYA #Benghazi NO ONE showed up in #Tripoli for WEEKS afterward from State (or any other #Obama admin) resulting in ME and my group treated like govt officials b/c Libyans were so desperate for attention. @SecPompeo https://twitter.com/wendyrsherman/status/1212003061973110784 …

Wendy R. Sherman

✔@wendyrsherman

If @SecPompeo was a real SecStste, he’d leave today for Iraq to meet with leaders and most importantly spend new year with embassy employees on duty protecting all of us.


4,137
9:44 AM - Dec 31, 2019


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Three paragraphs and you never sourced your claim that this was the work of: "Not terrorists. Pissed off Iraqis, rightfully so."
> 
> I suspect your tree frog is less than impressed with claim sourcing skills.


Do you even know what you're attempting to make an argument about ?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


I would expect they would.  The embassy is a 100 acre military compound defended by nearly a thousand well armed troops.  They are capable of handling a situation a lot more serious than an attack by few hundred protesters.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> *Fake News Continues*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arguing for the sake of arguing and wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Zorro! said:
> 
> 
> > Three paragraphs and you never sourced your claim that this was the work of: "Not terrorists. Pissed off Iraqis, rightfully so."
> ...


We both are clear on what is required of you.

You claimed: "Not terrorists. Pissed off Iraqis, rightfully so."

And I asked you to support your claim, and you started talking about tree frogs.

You are free to make things up, I just wanted to give an opportunity to support your claim if you so desired.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 2, 2020)

Democrats in mourning because this wasn't Benghazi II.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> Democrats in mourning because this wasn't Benghazi II.


They do seem disappointed that a bunch of innocent embassy civilians weren't killed.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 2, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

ON TUESDAY, ROBERT SPENCER ASKED: The Baghdad Embassy Siege: Do the Iranian Mullahs Think Donald Trump Will React Like Jimmy Carter?

They chose…poorly.

This guy had killed a lot of Americans, was behind the attack on our Embassy, US Sovereign territory, planning to murder many more US civilians and instead, this terrorist commander is dead and only other Terrorists and the anti-Trumpers mourn him.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 2, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> What the media is not telling you is that their are millions of Iraqis all over Iraq protesting the involvement of Iranian backed militia running around Iraq cause trouble...the people of Iraq that support their pro America government are also protesting......against the thugs that are at our embassy gates....but the MSM will not show you that or even mention it.....


Yup.

Fake News Media can be counted on to lie in service the Left and the anti-Trumpers.  

TRUMP WORKS HIS MAGIC: Congressional Democrats Denounce Killing of Soleimani: Trump is Bringing U.S. to ‘Brink of an Illegal War.’ 

They didn’t care when Obama droned American teenagers, but this, _this,_ is beyond the pale because reasons.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 3, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> We both are clear on what is required of you.
> 
> You claimed: "Not terrorists. Pissed off Iraqis, rightfully so."
> 
> ...


Protests have been going on in Baghdad for over a month,
but because you probably only watch CNN and Fox, you didn't know that,
did you?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Zorro! (Jan 3, 2020)

Trump Fulfills His New Year Promise to Iran. 

“There isn’t a lot of ‘Thank Allah It’s Friday’ going around in Terroristland today. Several players from the terrorist game were removed from the board in rather swift fashion and the world is a better place because of it. OK, maybe Democrats don’t think that.”​
Well, many don’t because Orange Man Bad.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 5, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Zorro! said:
> ...


The definition of imperalism is:
a policy of extending a country's power and influence through diplomacy or military force.  This definition certainly fits America's position in Iraq.  In 2003, the US military invaded Iraq, overthrew the goverment and occupied the country for 8 years.  In the following, years, the US has pushed Iraq into a constitutional Islamic form of goverment.  During this time, the US has struck at will at whatever it considers a terrorist target in Iraq with or without Iraqi support.  The latest attack in Baghdad was condemned by the Iraqi prime minster calling it an assassination and stating that the strike was an act of aggression and a breach of Iraqi sovereignty which would lead to war in Iraq.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


No it isn't.


> ...  This definition certainly fits America's position in Iraq...


No it doesn't.  We are in Iraq with the permission of the Iraqi Government and the authorization of the US Congress.

This Iranian Commander organizing attacks on our forces and Embassy were acts of war, but, Trump called a Code Red on that.  No point in crying over smoked terrorists!


> ...would lead to war in Iraq.


Oh horseshit.  Trump has already informed Iran that he has a fresh 52 strong target list for Iran of things they likely consider quite valuable, one for every hostage they took that last time they attacked our embassy an Act of War against the United States.  Iran has been pushing harder and harder on a coiling spring for 40 years.  If they are smart, they will stop pushing and won't flunk the Darwin test.

But hey, maybe Iran thinks Trump is bluffing!

Ted Cruz is introducing essentially the same article Congress passed honoring Obama for taking out OBL, honoring Trump for taking out this terrorist commander.  Any Democrat that wishes to lodge a vote in protest of the President's action will have an opportunity to go on the record in protest.  We especially are interested in how the Senators running for Commander in Chief vote.

You can't ask for more than that!


----------



## protectionist (Jan 5, 2020)

Flopper said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


I GAVE you the definition of imperialism.  You're welcome.

As for Iraq, they are welcome also.  Without us, they would be slaves of ISIS right now.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


>



What's this ?  Iran attacking the US ?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

protectionist said:


> What's this ?  Iran attacking the US ?


Nobody needs to attack the US.
We're our own enemy.
*U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time*


----------



## protectionist (Jan 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > What's this ?  Iran attacking the US ?
> ...


Hate to burst your bubble, but in fact, the countries that you claim America is indebted to (,ex .China, Japan, Germany), are actually indebted to us , and BIG TIME.

Without the hundreds of thousands of US lives lost in World War 2, China would not exist, and Japan and Germany would still be under the rule of ruthless tyrants.

The liberation all of them got from America can never be repaid, nor can the American lives lost ever be restored.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


That's what Julius Caesar used to say about his great empire..


----------



## protectionist (Jan 6, 2020)

Angelo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


What I said is 100% true, no matter what Julius said.  Lol


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


It's ridiculous to suggest that the US was the aggressor here.  Trump effectively dealt with the Iranian's act of war on Iraqi soil.  Organizing an assault on our embassy and then showing up to organize more was a career-ending move for all of them.


----------



## cwise76 (Jan 6, 2020)

Claudette said:


> Jantje_Smit said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 6, 2020)

protectionist said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 6, 2020)

The World Watches:


----------



## protectionist (Jan 6, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Angelo said:
> ...


Barrack Hussien Obama
  America's # 1 JIHADIST.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 6, 2020)

Tulsi knows.


----------

